# Мучают боли в колене



## Ld2018 (15 Апр 2018)

Добрый день! Меня зовут Людмила, мне 65 лет. В 2012 заболело левое колено. Боль локализовалась в боковой внутренней стороне. При положении сидя и лежа боли были сильнее, чем стоя или при ходьбе. Рентген показал артроза-артрит + бурсит гусиной лапки. Прошла длительное лечение у ревматолога, которое дало результаты и боль отступила на 4 года. Потом заболело вновь это же колено с аналогичными симптомами. Сейчас назначаемое лечение артроза результатов не дает. Колено в покое болит постоянно, особенно по ночам. Приходится постоянно пить обезбаливающие препараты. От одного из врачей услышала мнение, что проблема может быть из-за позвоночника, так как есть протрузии и грыжи. На днях сделали МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника и проблемного колена. Снимки прилагаю (2 снимка - поясница, 2 снимка - колено).  Врач в заключении МРТ указал: МР-картина артроза коленного сустава 2ст. Хондромаляция надколенника. Разрыв заднего рога медиального мениска 3 ст., разрыв заднего рога латерального мениска. Дегенеративные изменения передней крестообразной связки.
 Проблемы с мениском удивили, так как травм не было. При ходьбе боли незначительные, беспокоит только в покое. Помогите пожалуйста разобраться в причине болей. Поясница? Мениски? Артроз? Непонятно к какому специалисту обращаться. Очень надеюсь на вашу помощь.


----------



## La murr (17 Апр 2018)

@Ld2018, Людмила, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (17 Апр 2018)

Вами должен заниматься ортопед. И едва ли удастся избежать менискэктомии.


----------



## Ld2018 (22 Апр 2018)

Подскажите, а могут ли артроз или проблемы с менисками давать боли именно в покое? Пока хожу выраженных болей нет, а стоит присесть, как боль усиливается по нарастающей


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Апр 2018)

Нога в коленном суставе выпрямляется полностью?


----------



## Ld2018 (23 Апр 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Нога в коленном суставе выпрямляется полностью?


Выпрямляется полностью. Но есть боли в момент вставания из положения сидя, которые постепенно утихают после выпрямления. При ходьбе почти не болит. Присесть удается не полностью, но почти. В общем можно сказать, что ограничений в подвижности почти нет. Проблема именно в болях, особенно в покое.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Апр 2018)

Вполне могли быть и мышцы и связки и кости.
Боли в ростное время признак воспаления и отека. Не зря же помогают НПВП.


----------



## Ld2018 (27 Апр 2018)

Еще один врач травмотолог-ортопед сказал, что боли по ночам могут быть из-за позвоночника. Действительно ли может позвоночник давать боли в колене в моем случае?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Апр 2018)

Для позвоночника характерны боли при движении. Ночные боли да ещё и коленном суставе, если и возможны, то во всей ноге и скорее как проявление веноспондилопатии, это когда вены набухают и раздражают корешки.
Скорее всего местная причина. В коленке.


----------



## Ld2018 (14 Май 2018)

Походила по врачам (в Москве), многие считают, что первым делом нужно прооперироваться по поводу мениска - артроскопия. Уважаемые врачи, знакомые с этой процедурой, подскажите пожалуйста по следующему вопросу. Где то это операция стоит дешевле, где то дороже. Там где подороже в стоимость помимо операции входит покупка неких "расходных материалов" (фреза, электрод) и стоимость у них немаленькая -  около 40 тыс. рублей. А в некоторых клиниках (в одной из городских, например) берут только за стоимость операции, причем меньше, чем упомянутая стоимость "расходных материалов". Там что используются многоразовые инструменты? И повлияет ли на качество операции покупка дорогостоящих "расходных материалов"?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Май 2018)

Блока сустава нет!
А надо? Оперировать-то?
Вы спортсменка?


----------



## Ld2018 (14 Май 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вы спортсменка?


Нет, не спортсменка. И никогда не была. Но врачи говорят, что весьма вероятно, боли станут меньше после операции, хотя 100% гарантии никто не дает. Говорят, что помимо удаления мениска во время операции нужно "почистить" сустав, удалить остеофиты. Если этого не сделать, то сустав продолжит разрушаться, а операция позволит отсрочить необходимость замены сустава. И мениск, как говорят, собственно и порвался в результате артроза и остеофитов.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Блока сустава нет!


Блока то нет, но боли сильные и постоянные есть...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Май 2018)

У меня есть врач, которому доверяю свои колени.
Мой товарищ, доктор Шипулин Александр Александрович.
Могу только посоветовать. Он периодически возвращает пациентов на консервативное лечение, поскольку рано оперировать. Каков Ваш случай не отвечу, но тут важен принцип для подхода к ситуации.


----------

